# Pulling a camper to Venice



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Anyone have any experience pulling a camper to Venice? I am curious if there is anywhere to park close to either marina? Maybe an open field behind one of them or parkinglot? Or lord forbid a campground?


----------



## PoolBoy074 (May 2, 2012)

Hey bro.... I have taken my rv there the last 3 yrs..... No plug ins for us.... But I have ran the genset all 3 times..... No worries about people bitching z hope this helps..good luck to ya bro.....


----------



## onoahi (Oct 5, 2007)

*Lg parking area right across lot from boat*

launch at Venice. Always been plenty of room when I was there. Not sure about CC.


----------

